# Optimisation G4 800 Mhz quicksilver



## philoumg (10 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Je possède un G4 quicksilver 800Mhz 768 Mo. OsX 10.2
J'aimerais un peu le booster...

Je suppose que monter la mémoire à 1,5 Go serait déja pas mal...mais le jeu en vaut il la chandelle ? (pour de la pao: photoshop, webdesign...).

Pour ce qui est de la carte graphique ça vaut le coup de booster ? (geforce 2 MX 32 Mo)
Le dique dur est de 40 Go...

Je viens du monde Pc alors taper pas sur la tête  (et je reconnais qu'un G4 ça donne plus envie de l'optimiser pour s'en servir qu'un pc equivalent...)

A+
Philippe


----------



## qsdfg (10 Juin 2007)

J'ai un mini PPC et être passé de 512 Mo de RAM à 1 Go, ne m'a rien apporté (je l'ai toutefois envoyée en SAV). 

J'ai aussi un disque de 40 Go en 4200 tr/min et j'ai lu qu'en 7200 Tr/min les utilisateurs y avaient trouvé un gain fabuleux. Je pose la question dans un post pour en savoir plus, car est-ce commercial ou un vrai gain ? Ce serait bien car j'ai envie de changer ce DD où je me trouve un peu à l'étroit, je prendrais bien au moins un 80 Go, mais est-ce valable ?


----------



## Souvaroff (10 Juin 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> J'ai un mini PPC et être passé de 512 Mo de RAM à 1 Go, ne m'a rien apporté (je l'ai toutefois envoyée en SAV).
> 
> J'ai aussi un disque de 40 Go en 4200 tr/min et j'ai lu qu'en 7200 Tr/min les utilisateurs y avaient trouvé un gain fabuleux. Je pose la question dans un post pour en savoir plus, car est-ce commercial ou un vrai gain ? Ce serait bien car j'ai envie de changer ce DD où je me trouve un peu à l'étroit, je prendrais bien au moins un 80 Go, mais est-ce valable ?



Ben une bonne petite tour G4!! c'est cool non? 

Je sais qu'il y en a quelques uns qui se sont amusé

Il existe des cartes speciales pour booster une tour G4, mais ne t'attends pas a du C2D !!


----------



## ntx (10 Juin 2007)

philoumg a dit:


> Je possède un G4 quicksilver 800Mhz 768 Mo. OsX 10.2
> J'aimerais un peu le booster...


Côté système, un passage à 10.3 voire 10.4 ferait du bien pour améliorer le confort d'utilisation au quotidien, la fiabilité et la compatibilité avec les logiciels les plus récents.


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> J'ai un mini PPC et &#234;tre pass&#233; de 512 Mo de RAM &#224; 1 Go, ne m'a rien apport&#233;



Et bien c'est que tu n'as pas des besoins qui n&#233;cessitent plus de 512 mo de ram, parce que sinon t'as qu'&#224; demand&#233; &#224; quelqu'un qui fait de la PAO/MAO/Vid&#233;o si il voit pas de diff&#233;rence entre 512 mo et 1 go, augmenter la ram n'augmente pas la vitesse d'un ordi.

Le DD par contre si, mais rien de r&#233;volutionnaire, tu vas pas passer d'une 2CV &#224; une Porshe, par contre on pourrait comparer &#231;a &#224; un gain de 5 chevaux. L'utlisateur n'est pas forc&#233;ment &#224; m&#234;me de voir les changements, mais un chrono bcp plus, par exemple tu prends un mac avec 512 mo de ram et un DD &#224; 4200, tu lui mets 1 go de ram et un DD &#224; 7200, et bien le p&#233;kin moyen pas tr&#232;s observateur, il verra pas la diff&#233;rence, celui plus attentif verra que c'est plus r&#233;actif, et si tu prends un chrono pour comparer la vitesse d'ex&#233;cutions des t&#226;ches, tu verras que t'as gagn&#233; 15 &#224; 30 &#37;, ce qui est loin d'&#234;tre n&#233;gligeable.


----------



## qsdfg (12 Juin 2007)

Tout à fait d'accord. 

Maintenant pour rigolé, ça m'a scié >>>



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> le pékin moyen



pékin ou péquin, peuvent s'écrire d'une façon ou d'une autre.


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2007)

Et bien on aura apris quelque chose de plus  

Moi j'ai changé le DD de mon powerbook, un G4 1,33 ghz avec 512 mo de ram, je suis passé d'un 4200 à 7200 de 60 go, et bien c'est effectivement plus réactif, il démarre plus rapidement et les applications le lancent plus vite, c'est pas le jour et la nuit mais ma copine a vu tout de suite la différence aussi.


----------



## philoumg (12 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Au niveau des diques durs on peut faire ce qu'on veut (en ide bien sur)?

A+
Philippe


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2007)

philoumg a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Au niveau des diques durs on peut faire ce qu'on veut (en ide bien sur)?
> 
> ...




Ouai on peut m&#234;me le peindre en rouge ! :rateau:

oui elle est pas claire ta question...


----------



## jececle59 (12 Juin 2007)

salut, j'étais dans le meme cas que toi, je l'ai monté de 512mo à 1go et j'ai senti une différence sur tiger. j'ai également rajouté un disque dur plus véloce et une carte graphique 64mo nvidia 6500 qui venait du monde PC flashée. également pour un confort notamment avec un appareil photo numérique j'ai mis une carte pci USB2 et ben je peux te dire que je n'ai pas reconnu ma machine. C'est sur c'est pas un macpro ni un G5 mais meme encore aujourd'hui cette tour n'a pas à rougir face aux performances de certains pc actuels.

Bon courage à toi. le quicksilver reste une superbe machine


----------

